# Time to speak your mind!



## Todd Humphrey (May 10, 2002)

OK guys and girls, It is time to heat up things at the FCC. They need your comments about the merger. For or Against, speak your mind.

I suggest that if you are against, focus on the lack of choice to consumers, lack of product development and not focus on your career. It may seem to selfserving.

Here is the link to the FCC comments web site.

Use docket number 01-348

http://gullfoss2.fcc.gov/prod/ecfs/upload_v2.cgi

From skyreport:
If you have a comment or letter on the merger, 
write us at: [email protected]. Please 
note, your comments may be used for our Web site.

Todd Humphrey - It takes no skill to be the cheapest! :hi:

DBSinstall.com Member
SBCA Member
ETA-SDA Member


----------



## woodman (May 17, 2002)

I would heartily endorse your plea for everyone to inundate the FCC with our feelings EXCEPT for the fact that I think that there are far too many (from the comments I read on this forum) with some cockamamey ideas about how the merger would NOT be in the best interests of those of us that are satellite consumers.

The merger is important for the entire nation in my view because it'll produce a company big enough to go after the real demon in America's television land ... the dreaded evil known as "cable".

"It'll' eliminate competition" - many people holler. Au contraire, IMO. It will provide some REAL competition between DBS and "cable" for the hearts, minds, and wallets of the American public for the first time. The cable industry knows this and are working their asses off trying to prevent the merger from happening. Those of us in the DBS satellite community that oppose the merger are in essence climbing into bed with cableTV. Ugh! I can hardly imagine anything more revolting than that!


----------



## Kevin G (Jul 3, 2002)

My question is, how is it that D* and E* aren't REAL competition to cable now? What services is cable offering that DBS isn't (other than *maybe* locals)? 

I'm not 'climbing into bed with cable', but rather the opposite- I want choices and not the situation I had went I had cable - crappy channel selection, crappy picture quality, high prices, and poor service.


----------



## woodman (May 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kevin G _
> *My question is, how is it that D* and E* aren't REAL competition to cable now? What services is cable offering that DBS isn't (other than *maybe* locals)? *


The answer is that both D and E are competition (of sorts) for cable at present, but both are really too small by themselves to pose the sort of threat to cable's dominance that they could if and when combined into one. That combination would allow DBS satellite to quite possibly cut cableTV's share of the TV programming delivery business IN HALF! Or, better yet - all but put 'em out of business altogether! Too much to hope for, I admit. But a truly delicious thought nonetheless. If you're concluding from all of my remarks that I truly HATE the cable TV industry and what they've done to television as it used to be, you're 110% correctamente. I blame them for 92.857% of the ills of the TV business that we're experiencing today!


----------



## Karl Foster (Mar 23, 2002)

You pro-merger people make everyone with quality Directv receivers and PVRs nervous!  

Cable didn't become a piece of crap until they became monopolistic. I hate my cable company (AT&T) as much as the next guy. The offer analog only in my area, no digital, no internet access, etc. I fear the the "new E*" will become a piece of crap with horrible service, higher rates, etc. Where are people like me supposed to go? Right now if D* pissed me off bad enough, I could go to E*. I don't have digital cable in my area, so I have no choice but DBS for digital tv service. Don't take away my choices! A merged company offers me nothing I don't already have. I'll take the good service and quality equipment I receive now over a bunch of promises that may or may not be kept with the "new E*." Name the last major corporatations that merged that the end result was good for consumers - lets see....Worldcom, Qwest, AT&T, Time Warner AOL, News Corp, shall I go on....


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by karl_f _
> *You pro-merger people make everyone with quality Directv receivers and PVRs nervous!*


Tell me about it!


----------



## Karl Foster (Mar 23, 2002)

James, 

I was stationed for three years in Arizona (Luke AFB) and I never once saw a lake and trees like that!


----------

